# Who has Weldbilt boat? Picture of boat added,what I want



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 18, 2010)

I run into boats from Weldbilt in my travels on the world wide web and I see they have good price on their boats.Anyone ever have experance or own one?If so what they compair to?Good quality or no?


----------



## bassonater (May 19, 2010)

the same nissan dealer also sells weldbilts,they are really nice for the price the only thing is he has to order them from decatur an it takes about a week for him to get them .they are super lite, a friend of my had one he an his brother duck hunted out of he says they ride good . they had a yammy 25 on it an he said that it was pretty quick because the boat was so lite. i'm looking in to getting one in a few months got save them bones up or sell my monark.


----------



## wolfmjc (May 19, 2010)

check out my mod, the 1652 semi-v i have is built like a tank. there are lots of options for these boats. i really like the one that i have but would have added a few options to it if i had bought it, like a forward deck and covered back tank area.....but will add that in myself... :wink: 
check out the website ..mine seems to be very good quality! and it is all welded, no rivets...


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 20, 2010)

i was hopeing that someone owned a weldbilt and could tell about it,I was going to buy new 25hp tiller for me Grizely boat but now I have been thinking of selling the Grizely and buying a new Weldbilt with one of those Jap motors.Was thinking maybe a 1652 or 1752 with 40hp or 50hp on the bigger.Them Jap motors have trim and tilt,fuel injection,tank and prop and I am wanting the 2 cycle over the heavy 4 cycle.The new Weldbilt will have the tunnel hull and aluminum floor install right at the factory.I call the deeler down in Alabama today.Toshuta outboards i think?Same as Neeson from what he said.I will check out your link and thanks everyone


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 20, 2010)

This is boat from Weldbilt that I want.Either a 1752 or a 1756 with a 48 inch long front deck with storage beneath,aluminum floor but no coverings on the sides,i want exposed ribs.Back bench seat will have thee live well in it with lid and the boat will have a tunnel hull and she will be powered with 50hp tiller Toshuta outboard with power trim and tilt






80 pound MinnKota 24 volt on the bow,will also have removeable anchor tower for when I steelhead fishing :lol: 
Would have $8,000.oo maybe alittle more for boat motor and trailer.I would have to drive to northern Alabama to pick boat up as there no dealers in Michigan


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 20, 2010)

This is boat from Weldbilt that I want.Either a 1752 or a 1756 with a 48 inch long front deck with storage beneath,aluminum floor but no coverings on the sides,i want exposed ribs.Back bench seat will have thee live well in it with lid and the boat will have a tunnel hull and she will be powered with 50hp tiller Toshuta outboard with power trim and tilt





80 pound MinnKota 24 volt on the bow,will also have removeable anchor tower for when I steelhead fishing :lol: 
Would have $8,000.oo maybe alittle more for boat motor and trailer.I would have to drive to northern Alabama to pick boat up as there no dealers in Michigan

also no carpet in the boat.Pull the plugs and hose it out. =D>


----------



## wolfmjc (May 20, 2010)

did you check out my build? 1652 semi-v weldbuilt with a 50 hs nissan fuel and oil injected, the rear bench seat is a huge livewell, could go gator hunting with that thing! these boats do have deep ribs though, mine came with a center console.


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 20, 2010)

Yes i checked out your boat and I like it.Big and nice


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 24, 2010)

So anyone allso check out the boats and decide they like thenm too?


----------



## Bugpac (May 24, 2010)

If i buy a new hull it will be a weldbuilt. 3 hr drive for me, I see were someone posted a week to order, They told me in alabama it would take 6 to 8 weeks to order, and special order is 250.00 more bux... I will still buy one someday. likely this fall..


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 24, 2010)

I called and talked to the biggest weldbilt dealer ,they are in Alabama , and the man told me they will take 6-8 week to get the boat.Price on Weldbilt are good enough comapired to the rest I would drive to Alabama to buy tje boat.The man said they located on the northern part of alabama so I am figureing it take 10 to 12 hour one way.I dive on through the night,then buy the boat,sleep in motel room,get up then drive home with new boat.Been thinking about the size and layout.Leaning on the 17 footer with 56 inch floor,want gun rod box on each side of the boat butted up to the 48 inch front deck,live well under the back bench,aluminum floor and one of those Jap outboards to the max HP boat rateing.56inch floor will provide extreem stableilty in the water and this will be good as there will be 2 moveing around when hunting and fishinf in the boat :mrgreen:


----------



## elrodphil (Apr 10, 2017)

Did you get the weldbilt and did it hold up?


----------



## rootbeer (Apr 11, 2017)

Check this thread for a member's experiences with weldbilt

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39292&hilit=weldbilt


----------



## -CN- (Apr 11, 2017)

The motor you are thinking of is Tohatsu. It is a Nissan. 
They are 4-strokes though, but they claim they are very light. I've been looking at 20hp Tohatsu myself and it comes in at 115 lbs. Whereas a 20hp Yamaha 2-stroke is only 10 lbs lighter!


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 12, 2017)

bought a weldbilt 1648 mv with a 30 hp efi tohatsu 4 stroke in aug 2012. i will give u an honest review after 4 yrs of use. i ordered my boat in june of 12, opted for a 100 gage and the front deck extension. i have a 55 # minn kota on the front, wired to a battery in the front storage area. the main complaint has been the tm mount. i finally had it welded this yr, i also shortened it some. the front seat base weld was cracking and i had that welded also.i replaced the winch on the trailer late last yr, i lost the spring for the pawl. i have a livewell in the rear but did not have it plumbed, use it and the othe side box for storage.i have a removable deck that straddles the rear storage boxes w a seat base in it. i bass fish and use it as a platform.the front storage is not watertight, it could be made watertight w sealer. installed ff myself. installed retractab
3le tie domns also on trailer. overall iam happy with the boat, i do believe the 100 gage is the only way to go. now for my engine choice review. 30 hp efi 4 stroke tohatsu w ptt. approx 150 hrs on it. installed tiny tach when new with hr meter. am anal about maintenance. beginning of last yr engine was bogging down, thoght it was a fuel issue. turned out to be a bad plug. had water pump done at same time. the engine will push this boat up to 28 mph w 2 people and gear. might go faster but she will porpoise. w 3 people she will hit 26 w 3 people but will use more gas. engine came with 6 gallon tank, it was just too big. ordered and use 3 gal tank. on a 4 day camping trip might use 5 gallons total. have replaced prop due to my idiocy.engine is electric start, has pull rope and i use it every time i go out just to make sure it works. i orered my boat from backwoods landing, 250 miles away. had no issues with them, they were very helpful. you have to relize that the boat is commercial rated and has no flotation foam, this can b remedied, if u wish. still happy after 4+ yrs. anyone have questions ask.


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 12, 2017)

Before you purchase a Weldbilt, read through this thread. This is my 2013 Weldbilt 1752. I've since completely restored it. 

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39292&hilit=weldbilt

Here's my opinion on Weldbilt:
The price is the most attractive thing about these boats, and you get what you pay for. They aren't pretty, but work. Any boat you buy will be made of .080 aluminum, unless you specify you want .100. Most other manufacturers use .100, or .125. That being said, they're VERY light. My 1752 with a 40hp ETEC tops out at 32 mph. Again, they aren't pretty. There's not a straight edge on this boat, but it's a Jon boat. If you want pretty welds, and flat decks, buy a Tracker, Alumacraft, Alweld, etc. If you're looking for a cheap, no frills hull, Weldbilt is for you. 

I don't have any experience with Tohatsu, but I do know they're made by Nissan, and seem to be a good egine. I live in South Florida, and a lot of guys run them on their technical polling skiffs because of their high power to weight ratio.

I won't try to sway you one way or the other, but know that when you buy Weldbilt, you shouldn't expect high quality. I'll take some pics of the lacking quality I'm referring to later.


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 13, 2017)

correction. tohatsu made nissan motors. i think nissan is out of the outboard market now. tohatsu makes mercury motors up to 40 hp. i think they might start making motors for evinrude soon. when a tree hit my old boat,9.8 tohatsu 4 stroke, it was quite a bit cheaper to buy the nissan cowling then the tohatsu. dont know why. any other questions ask away


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh, ok. I always thought it was the other way around. That's what I was told when I bought my Mercury 9.9 several years ago. It wouldn't surprise me if they made Evinrude engines under 25 hp. I think Evinrude is struggling a bit in this 4 stroke market.


----------

